# Photo Phile Contest: Hoppy Holidays 2010 Winning Banners



## Elf Mommy (Nov 30, 2010)

[align=center]Hoppy Holidays 2010!
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center] Here are the contestants!!!
[/align][align=center] 
 The top five rabbits will each have a week long place of prestige at the top of our message board. Participants must agree to have their photo modified to include the RO name and for size/shape to fit our logo requirements. I will be doing those modifications, if you have any questions.

 Please vote for your favorite rabbits! Definitely pick more than one! We need five winning photos to grace the top of our message board for the month of December.

 The vote will only run for THREE DAYS! I need this weekend to work on modifying the photos to become our banners! Banners will be posted in this thread at the end of the week up top, to be preserved for future years.

Good luck to all of our beautiful bunnies!!!

Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc.

[/align][align=center]Sweets' Sweets
[/align][align=center] 






 MissMerlin2010's Houdini 
[/align] 
[align=center]



[/align][align=center] 
miria&delilah&hershey13's Delilah





 MikeScone's Natasha Rabbitova




 ldydi07's Parsley





 ldydi07's Calihan




ldydi07's Andy and Aggie





 kirbyultra's Toby





 kirbyultra's Kirby and Penny





 JadeIcing's Xavier Gabriel





 JadeIcing's Wyatt Holliday Earp





 JadeIcing's Teresa Mekare





 JadeIcing's Ringo Starr





 JadeIcing's Noah Chibi Ash





 JadeIcing's Gwyneth Apple Hoshi





 JadeIcing's Elvis Aaron





 JadeIcing's Connor Grayson





 CrazyMike40's Remus





 CrazyMike40's Caspian





 Buttons Mum's Button






[/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Because of the tie for 5th place, this is a tie-breaker vote.

You can only vote for one of the 5th place tie winners!

Can't wait to see who gets the banner spot for week 5!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 4, 2010)

Can not believe the turnout for this vote.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow - I think if you combined our last four contests you wouldn't have 82 votes all together...amazing we had such participation this time.

Now to get those 82 to submit photos for our next contest!


----------



## kirbyultra (Dec 5, 2010)

Toby posted on his facebook to vote for him.  Ah the powers of crowd-sourcing.... I was floored the morning after the post on FB happened...


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 5, 2010)

*kirbyultra wrote: *


> Toby posted on his facebook to vote for him.  Ah the powers of crowd-sourcing.... I was floored the morning after the post on FB happened...


Aha - that explains it. I know the voting has normally been a "forum only" type of thing - probably why we havent had as much response.

Either way - congrats!


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 5, 2010)

all so cute its hard to choose just one!!


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 5, 2010)

i wish i could get my bunnies to pose like these, mine won't sit still long enough


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 12, 2010)

Week One:


----------

